# Ogryn Tactics



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I play a very shooty guard army at the cost of close combat.

Picked up a couple of my mates converted Choas ogryns he made for a never finnished trator guard.

Now i have them, i would like to use them, how should i go about doing this?

Cheers Vulcan539k:


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Deploy them on the shelf, save yourself some points


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

they really that bad?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

vulcan539 said:


> they really that bad?


I have seen them used fairly effectively, but overall they are not worth their points.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

vulcan539 said:


> they really that bad?


no, chum just likes to label everything as fail.

a unit of ogryns can be a very useful counter attack unit for a shooty guard army, afterall eventually the enemy is going to reach you, be that via deep strike or just walking over to you, and given the choice between counter attacking with guard or with ogryns there really is only 1 choice.

a chimera is also useful for them, great for moving up with other units to help hold an objective, keeping them out of sight until the guard are hard pressed or the enemy gets close for you to move up, unload your guns and charge.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Pretty much, for the price you pay you aren't getting a lot. Ogryns are tough, but not Eternal Warriors, scoring or very killy themselves. Platoon blobs hold enemies up better, shoot better and can score. 

With a Priest and Commissar Lord they can be decent, but you pay way too much for them.


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> they really that bad?


Chumbalya plays at a highly competitive level and talks about fairly optimized lists, in that context ogryns are crap. Even at a less competitive standpoint they're still pretty bad but if you like the models and feel of the unit they're are always ways to use them, they may not be optimal units but at a more casual level of play you cans till have fun with them.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chumbalaya said:


> With a Priest


I thought they couldn't be joined by a priest, something about them getting confused by his preaching.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

lawrence96 said:


> I thought they couldn't be joined by a priest, something about them getting confused by his preaching.


So even worse then. At least they have the Commissar Lord.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

ogryns are grate i love them i sometimes run two units of 5 in a chimeras but there are a lot of down sides so hear i go

thay are points heavy for 265p for 5 and a chimera then more for a ic, ponts depending on witch ic witch ever one you use its a lot of points

low I so thay tend to go last in cc but a good T helps keep them alive (hope fully).

low save so if there not in cover or in a chimera thay will be shot apart your opponent will throw everything at them, winch in some cases is what you wont to help the rest of your army.

there ld sucks so if you wont them to stick around thay need some help the cheapest is the primaris psyker good ld and his powers are useful, the lord commissar is good can help out with a pw, but the best and most expensive for the job is commissar yarrick now he lets you re role to hit on the turn thay charge and makes them fearless but any one who is worth there salt knows to pick these blokes off first so keep them at the back of any cc preferable close enough to help out tho.

that's enough of the bad things now the good points.

good T your opponent needs to throw a s10 shot or a force weapon at them to cores instant death.

when they attack they hurt first thay shoot 3 s5 shots each and on the charge 4 s6 attacks now that's going to smart. and with the same ws as sm there not letting people hit them to much and even if thay are 3w they are not going any ware.

now a little trick is to take creed and give a 10 ogryn unit out flank ouch i love doing that there face expression alone makes it worth it i tend to have an ic ( yarrick normally) meat them when they come on.

i hope this helps.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

wow thanks for the imput, +rep for the tips mate
I'll run them next time i play and see what happens


----------

